# Hi- another newbie; fan of CAC and all things Australian



## derekbu (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi All,
another newbie joining. I see there are some familiar names fairly active on the forums, so I guess its time to join in.

I'm an Aussie, currently living in Singapore, but spending most of my time based in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, for work. I've done a bit of aircraft modelling in the past (flying models, free flight and R/C) but mostly these days I'm spending my time collecting information and documentation - with a focus on aircraft from my home country. I did a little flying in my youth, but that ended when I ran out of cash (poor student in those days!). Then I did a lot of "hanging around airports" in the early 80's... something which is not encouraged now, with all the security concerns out there.

My completed documentation projects include the CAC Wackett and the Yeoman Cropmaster. As well as lots of plans for flying scale models of Australian-designed aircraft. These are CAD-drawn plans, to publication quality. Current projects include searching for information and working on drawings for the CAC Ceres, Wirraway and Boomerang. As well as updating the previous projects (these seem never-ending, as new information comes to light). This time I'm working in full 3D CAD, starting with the tubular framework and "working from the inside out". Since I'm living overseas its not so simple to wander down to my local aviation museum and take measurements or browse through manuals, so that slows things down a little. But its amazing what you can source on the internet these days! You can see some of my work on a small website here:

DB Design Bureau - Scale Free Flight Plans by Derek Buckmaster 

I would love to hear from folks with similar interests - and share source information and final drawings. Collaborating on drawings would also be interesting.

Best regards to everyone,
Derek


----------



## Geedee (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Derek and welcome to the family.

Some good looking stuff on your site.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2010)

G'day Derek, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 14, 2010)

G'day Derek, welcome to the forum from a former Saudi resident, (Dahran and Tabuk mid 70s to mid 80s ) glad to have you on board


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yep, G'day mate and welcome. Great website you have there, with some great plans. I might just have to get some balsa and make a Winjeel or two. 8)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard Derek!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello Derek, and welcome from England.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2010)

Geeze.... just what we need.... another "digger". Wayne will be pleased, the Aussies outnumber us two to one now.

Be that as it may, welcome to the forum. Anybody from the land of Oz, can't be all that bad.

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Derek! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Derek


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard Derek.


----------



## rodmountie (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi just visited HARS near Wollongong and saw their Boomer, Wirraway and Ceres !! The Boomerand and Wirraway have a long way to go as they are frames only. Am sure these guys have all the specs on these planes. I am an aircraft nut from way back too and collect WW2 aircraft bits and bobs, last addition was a P51 instrument panel. Cheers Rod from Sydney


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2010)

More diggers!!! 

Welcome to the forum Derek and Rod.


----------



## Aramis (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome, Derek! Greetings from a hot and flooded Brazil!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 21, 2010)

Missed this one. Glad to have you aboard guys!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 23, 2010)

G'day welcome mate! 8)


----------



## derekbu (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Rod, if ever you get back to HARS with a digital camera, I would love to put in some requests for specific shots... planes with no skins are very interesting to me!

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------

